

CSS Regions: Adobe Introduces Proposal For Magazine-Like Web Layouts - patrickaljord
http://www.foliomag.com/2011/adobe-introduces-proposal-magazine-web-layouts

======
patrickaljord
PDF of the spec: [http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
archive/2011Mar/att-...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
archive/2011Mar/att-0011/CSS_Regions.pdf)

